

Meebo introduces developer platform, third party voice and video apps - mqt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/29/meebo-platform-launches-with-big-san-francisco-party/

======
vikram
I stopped reading after I learned that Meebo will decide if the app is worthy.

~~~
tocomment
Agreed. I don't think they "get it".

------
ajkates
Well...isn't that a surprise? Who would have thought?

